# mongo



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well my mangrove is a escape artist and was missin for 2 days. i was goint o work and i was ina hurry and i opened my door and saw mongo sittin on my floor. we tooka quick glance at eachother and i just thought "dammit". i was already runnin behind and to make things worse, my mangrove who is fast and agile as hell was out. so i just closed my door thinkin he wouldn't beable to squeez through the bottom of my door. well i was wrong. i came home and searched all over my room and i could not find em. i just coulnd;t undertsnad how he fit through my door. so yeaserday my brothers girlfriend said that she found my lizard and that taylor put em back in his home. she said she was asleep in bed and heard a rustlin noise and thought it was their kitten playin with some bags like he always does but remembered he was upstairs in another room. so she looked over at the curtians to mongo tryin to climb em. she said that she thought he was a snake tryin to climb the blinds. so she called my brother up and he came home and took care of em, so now mongo is safe back in his home.

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I really like his color. I need to get something like hem.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice indicus,They are very well tempered monitors.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the comments guys. i got him about 8 months back at a reptile show. he was a cb baby that i got for only 80 bucks, casue when i was lookin for em they were all over 120. i had ot look all over that place for em. the one draw back about the mangrove monitor though is that there claws suck..... really bad. since they are mainly tree and water monitors their claws are extremly sharp and can slice your hand up in sec. if you are not holdin em right. hes a great lizard though. i'll try to get some pics up of him eating as well.

J-Rod

oh yeah, in that pic it looks like his mouth is all messed up but i was tryin to geta pic of em with his tounge out and he just brought it back in so thats why it looks like that.

J-Rod


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> their claws are extremly sharp and can slice your hand up in sec[snapback]1036585[/snapback]​


I remember watching this one episode of "crocodile hunter" when the dude caught one of those. It was ripping up his arm while he was explaining some things about it. Funny as hell.

But that is one nice monitor.







How big is the guy?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > their claws are extremly sharp and can slice your hand up in sec[snapback]1036585[/snapback]​
> ...


emmm, im guessin about a foot and a half or 2 feet. hes manily all tail, snount to vent im think about 5 to 7 inches and then the rest is his tail. he might be a year now or just about so hes got some growin still on em. the average mangrove get between 4 to 5 feet but like i said they are manily all tail.

J-Rod


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I use welder gloves with any of my monitors or tegu's glad you found him J-Rod







Matt


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> I use welder gloves with any of my monitors or tegu's glad you found him J-Rod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, i have never been a fan of gloves while holding lizards because i really can't tell how hard im holdin em, but that just me.

J-Rod


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I always kept stacked cinder blocks in my monitor cages. They climbed in and around them and it helped to blunt that needle end the claws get.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He looks like a crafty on alright! Glad you got him back safe and sound. He is a wonderful looking lizard! Great color!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pamonster said:


> He looks like a crafty on alright! Glad you got him back safe and sound. He is a wonderful looking lizard! Great color!
> [snapback]1037156[/snapback]​


thanks man. yeah in the next couple of weeks im planin on makin a out dorr inclouser for him so he will have a lot more room to run around.

J-Rod


----------

